# How many cups of coffee



## Relic (Jan 7, 2011)

l don't and never have cared for coffee so drink tea...maybe 4/5 cups a day. l am aware of someone who drinks maybe 14/16 cups of coffee a day everyday during the winter.. but probably half that during the summer. l'm wondering if this is a normal amount for coffee drinkers l've never kept track before..but this seems excessive to me...though l could be wrong


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's waaayyyy too much. Not normal and definitely not healthy. I have one or, at the most, two cups/day.

I'm a tea drinker, too



I'll have a coffee in the morning and then my orange pekoe with honey and lemon at around 4ish.


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2011)

Teacups or big mugs?

That seems a lot of coffee to me!

I LOVE coffee! But since I like it strong, with a lot of sugar, I only have maybe one a week. The sugar does me in (hypoglycemia)

I drink one or two Maxwell House International Suisse Mocha instead!

And diet Dr Pepper!


----------



## Davie (Jan 7, 2011)

Have one a day during the workweek and most of the time done get that one finished, but have been known on busy or stressful days or if it is really cold to drink 1 or 2 of a morning and then one in the afternoon.

One the weekend I don't even touch it. Otherwise beverage of choice is unsweetened ice tea with lemon and extra ice--diabetic so gave up the Cokes except for maybe on every couple of months.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 7, 2011)

Really the only time I drink Coffee is when I am on a road trip. Then every time I gas up I get the biggest cup they have. What was really bad was I used to be addicted to Diet Pepsi. At the height of my addiction I could 3-4 64oz cups a day. I was always in the bathroom.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess I drink about 1 pot a day (makes 12 cups/ 1 cup is about 6 oz I think)


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 7, 2011)

no help here but I hate coffee and never drink it - weird thing is I love coffee ice cream





I drink about well almost 3/4 gallon of distilled water a day in the winter and in the summer almost 2 gallons a day with a diet coke thrown in every now and then for good measure.


----------



## little lady (Jan 7, 2011)

4-6 a day depending on the day...


----------



## Charley (Jan 7, 2011)

Usually I drink one cup of decaf a day. I love the new coffee makers that just make one cup at a time.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 7, 2011)

Usually 2-3 a day - mugs that is. More than that and I start to get hyper!!!

Barbie


----------



## Miniv (Jan 7, 2011)

Down to less than one cup in the morning.

Larry can drink a whole pot by himself, which isn't good.


----------



## vvf (Jan 7, 2011)

I work a graveyard shift and and drink at least 5- 6 cups a night


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2011)

When I wake up in the morning, I go to the kitchen, turn on the hot water in the sink, open my jar of instant coffee, get a spoonful and dump it in a cup, then get maybe 1oz of hot water, swirl it around, and drink it in one swallow! I know -- yuck





On days I'm not going to the office, that's usually my only "cup" of coffee. On days when I am at the office, I will usually have 1-3 cups there. At my office, I brew it in the Keurig and put sweetener and half and half in it like a REAL cup of coffee... but at home, it's just about getting the caffeine in me in the quickest and most efficient manner possible


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2011)

I love my coffee! I get up every morning and drink three mugs of Folgers instant in hot water, black! Now when we are on the road, at shows, etc. hubby likes me to brew in the coffee maker, and I can only drink one cup with sugar & creme, it just seems to be stronger. Some times in the cold winter I will have a cup in the afternoon to warm me up.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 7, 2011)

I can *easily* drink a pot and a half a day!( 10 cup pot )



No sugar just cream or milk and super strong.

It's all about the caffeine!


----------



## chandab (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't drink coffee, I don't care for it. I've had one cup in my whole life, and that was at a friend's house (it was cold out and that's what was offered, yuck, b ut it was warming).


----------



## Relic (Jan 7, 2011)

Well l guess l'll just mind my own business and keep on keeping track and try not to mouth of to much about going over board on there addiction which l feel it is because thats really a lot of coffee...this person l think just does it more out of bordom then anything...maybe they need a full time job or another hobby so there's less time and boredom before it kills them..


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 7, 2011)

No coffee. No tea. Water or sport drinks for me.. but I have been with coffee addicts before.. the last spent like $290 a month in just coffee.


----------



## Mona (Jan 7, 2011)

I usually have 4 cups a day. 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening. I use an artificial sweetner named "Hermesetas", which is a teeny weeny little white pill that subs for 1 tsp sugar, and fat free half and half cream.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 8, 2011)

I drink 1-2 cups in the morning...and on the weekend I sometimes have a cup in the evening after dinner with my Keurig and a shot of Kaluha (yummy). I do not drink pop at all, but I also drink tons of water a day as someone else mentioned. My mother use to drink about 2 full pots of coffee throughout the day (it didn't matter if it was winter or summer) but she is now down to about a pot. I work with people who drink it all day long at work, about 2 mug fulls an hr so they are easily drinking 12-16 mugfulls just in an 8 hr period.


----------



## Mona (Jan 8, 2011)

I should say that we used to drink coffee all day long too. We'd have coffee on to drink from first thing in the morning until bedtime, but when we quit smoking, things changed. It was just not as good to have coffee without cigarettes to go along with it. It seemed like such a waste to have coffee with no smokes so we ended up just making a half pot in the morning and a 1/2 pot most evenings. So I guess quitting smoking was healthier for 2 reasons for us.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 8, 2011)

2 cups of coffee at work and on the weekends when I am at home I have tea.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 8, 2011)

I have always been a hot tea drinker...with about 1/2 tsp sugar & some half & half. So for years that's been my drink of choice but, always wanted a cup of black coffee about 2-3 o'clock when at work, mainly in winter. A little caffeine jolt





As life changes occurred, I found myself changing and often had coffee in AM, vice tea. It seemed I tired of tea for a few days, then back. My jobs had me on the road more, so I had more coffee. So now that I work part time at two jobs, some days I have a small thermos of coffee in the truck and easily drink 3 cups from AM till supper. I've noticed that my taste buds are doing some "change" for several foods, drink, etc. There's that darned age thing going on -- and it DOES happen, nothing to do with health, just happens. I eat healthy but, enjoy about 8-10 cups of coffee over the course of a week. Lifetime non-smoker, so it isn't related to that. Also notice that I now prefer a stronger brew than years past.

Hey, Kahlua in your coffee -- try chocolate wine!!! Yes indeed.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a slight addiction to cappuchino 2-3 a day, I buy the walmart instant brand.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 8, 2011)

I've always drank water only. I've NEVER even tasted coffee or soda! It seems weird to me, to spend money and calories on stuff you drink. Water is free.

Andrea


----------



## Gena (Jan 9, 2011)

We just bought a Keurig for Christmas. We have never liked coffee but our teenagers talked us into a Keurig, you can make coffee, tea, or hot chocolate with it. It came with lots of different choices of flavors to try. Well we are ALL using the Keurig every day, don't know how we lived without it, and we love the coffee flavors! I can only handle one cup a day because of the caffeine in it, and I add a spoon of sugar and vanilla creamer. The spicy eggnog is one of my favorites, I never thought I would enjoy a cup of coffee as much as I do! I drink lots of water throughout the day (we have to buy filtered water because we have a well) so my warm cup of yummy coffee in the morning has been a wonderful treat!


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2011)

That sounds yummy Sis! I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jan 10, 2011)

I drink two cups of coffee with milk every morning to jump start my engine. My



darling husband



serves it to me in bed. Isn't that sweet?

Many people like to have a cup of coffee at night after a good meal. If I did that, I'd be awake all night!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 11, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> I've always drank water only. I've NEVER even tasted coffee or soda! It seems weird to me, to spend money and calories on stuff you drink. Water is free.
> 
> Andrea


I wish I had done that! I'm not a coffee drinker, hate the stuff, but I AM addicted to Pepsi- easily 3-4 cans a day.


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 11, 2011)

My husband is a huge coffee fan and always has been. I never was till I found the joys of fresh roasted and fresh ground. I bought him a Capresso (it grinds the whole beans then brews) At the time I questioned my sanity in purchasing a coffee maker that cost over $200. That was almost 15 yrs ago and the machine is still going strong ( with everyday use) We buy our whole beans from a place in New Orleans. (roasted to order)

That being said we drink a pot between us each morning, Weekend we may do two pots. (only decaf) I like the sugar free french vanilla creamer in mine. (since I cannot have sugar)


----------

